# Tire pressure?



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got Uniroyal Laredo AWT 235 75R 15 tires on my 1995 4x4 HB pickup.

They say max 41 psi on them.

Is running them at 38 psi going to get me the best gas mileage?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

38psi is going to eventually cause abnormal wear.

I wouldn't exceed 35psi.


----------



## samycary (Aug 1, 2011)

38psi is really too much. Especially when you live in some hot place. Your tire will burst like a balloon if it is too much heat on road.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I'd say that 32 would be a good mix of comfort, wear and MPG.

34 is high enough for some extra fuel economy with a slightly rougher ride


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I always ran 26PSI, which is the factory recommended spec. and offers the best traction and tire wear. The max. spec listed on the tires has nothing to do with the recommended tire pressure for the vehicle per the vehicle manufacturer. Increasing the tire pressure may increase gas mileage some, but can also decrease the life of the tires, so, it's a double edged sword. Consumer Reports also recommends to use the manufacturer's tire inflation recommendations. Also, keep in mind that the tire pressure can increase another 4PSI once the tires are bein driven and warmed up.


----------



## carlameyer (Jun 17, 2012)

First you need to consider what vehicle you have. The vehicle puts a load on the tires and the load varies considerably. On every vehicle sold in the US - and I understand this is a worldwide practice as well - there is a sticker – commonly called the vehicle tire placard - that lists the original tire size and the proper pressure for that size. The placard is usually located on a doorpost or in .


----------

